# Are these high flyers?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I just got a pair of Danzig show pigeons, want to breed them and Maybe get about 8 birds my question is are these birds high flyers will these birds fly high and stay up there for a good while?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone have these birds and if so do you loft fly them? Do they fly high or just laps around the loft like homers?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mostly show birds.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful birds chayi! 

Sorry, I cannot confirm, neither deny if these are high flyers or not.

Peace.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would call them Danzig high flyers by name from Poland i think. Google it.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

My question is that any one that has had them and actually let them fly how is there performance I've Google them and YouTube them but all I see is people displaying them I would like to fly them.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Then why don't u breed a family out of them and see how they fly, before you loose these? Do you know if this color is allowed in this breed, as a show bird. I have never seen them like this, so maybe they are mixed with a highflyers.. And their heads look a little bit less pointy then what i have seen in the past. They look like they have the tail for stopping, like the diving breeds. R u in Porto Rico? How r the Hawks there? Thanks.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

This is not a show bird it's a high-flyer in India we call them chotial the white with black spot is known as fata kaldum chotial and the green neck is a very rare chotial it's a jiray chotial. You can check in YouTube Indian chotial high-flyer or jiray pigeons in delhi. They are really good at flight. I have 10 of these I will post pic if possible.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

They fly for 6-8 hours.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

It's a hen. And it's a madrasi chotial high-flyer. Recorded flying time 8hrs to 10 max


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow thanks a lot for your information Kolkata that's what I wanted to know if they were good flyers or just a look good in a cage bird... yes I am breeding a family of this pair making a loft just for them, I will be letting out there young ones once I get about 8 young birds flying and trapping in I will be letting the parents out with there young ones. Keeping these birds separate from my hommers and flight highflyers...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hamlet the hawks here are not that bad but we do have the Pelegrín and the red tail that chase the pigeons some times so far from hey have never been able to take or hurt my hommers the hommers are a lot faster when being chased but if the hawk comes from above and surprise the piegeon it could get them. But in a chase the homers can't be beat. Now the highflyers there a lot easer to pick of seems like the highflyers fly high up there but are a lot slower than the homers.. I've lost highflyers that were raised here and trapping good adults and never made it back... lot of people what they do is feed the crows those black birds will just keep on pestering and chasing the hawks away some times you get 2 or 3 crows chasing 1 hawk. The crows never bother the pigeons I don't know why some times they are in the area and never chance the pigeons.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I don't think that those are the Madrasi chotais. The chotais look like my Iranian high flyers that i used to have with beautiful yellow eyes. Thanks.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They certainly do have striking eyes hamlet from what I've seen on YouTube.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

Iranian do have eyes like these but they are golden yellow eyes this one had a red ring or a bit reddish tint. Better the redness better is the price in our country. This one cost me around 20$ now this one below pic is a pure madrasi looks more like a homer but it is a highlyer and it's recorded flight time is 11 hrs. It won 3 times second prize in Delhi kabutar bazi (pigeon flying and eyes showing competition) for young pigeon category.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

One more fact for chotial high flyer and madrasi high-flyer is that they are so striking fast that often hawks can't catch them. I read it in a article thought it to be a myth but it's true guys. They are excellent birds and if trained well they can fly very well.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Take another look at the tail feathers. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-kCO4G3bw4 
By the way, i could not find much on Youtube about chotial High Flyer. 
I love India.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes you won't find such breed in YouTube even old fanciers has a handful of them cause most new fanciers just inter breed them nowadays, few high flyers which are very well known to Indian and Pakistan also Bangladesh are kalduma ( black tail, white body white eyes), chotial high flyers, Kal sire ( black head) Lal sire ( pure red head) jiray (green neck) these are old breed pigeons which where once kept as a hobby for the kings in India. They are now very scares. The best high-flyers now available for beginners in here are Madras eyes and features resemble 70 percent like homers. Thus now all you find in YouTube are about madrasi high-flyer and it's long strain family. The name of pigeon I mentioned above can also be madrasi strain but the old breed usually have white eyes and long body.


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft (Feb 17, 2017)

Here are few images of old breed, black greenish head known as Kal sire the eyes are white, then the white with black tail known as kalduma eyes are white as well then the green neck it's red eye thus it's a Madras jiray but same bird with a white eye and fancy head feather is regarded as the old breed jiray like you have one I guess.


----------



## usama m taz (Oct 27, 2017)

All those Indian breeds have nth to do with this breed your asking about. You must know how to identify a high flyer. now the only thing i see in them that id say they r high flyers is there eyes, those eye r very good for a hf. But there's one major prblm, that is its tale. You can see its spreading it, cant see the other birds tale.well No hf can have that kind of tale ever. Its should be alot like homer, it should look as if its either 1 feather or 2 max when u see it from top. When u count the tale feathers they shouldnt exceed 12, if they do then at least shouldnt b more then 14 tho 14 isnt good also but tale should be closed like i said before, should seem like there's 1 feather 2 not more. If yu dont understand me, go have a look at your homers tale and then count them as those are also the birds that fly, not high but still good flyers.. Now even if they are hf's or cossed with a hf id be surprised if they even fly for an hour, looking at the characteristics they have.


----------

